

Ask HN: Can I increase battery life on my phone by talking quietly? - 0xdeadbeefbabe


======
lkbm
I don't know anything about audio, but I don't see how that would make a
difference. Honestly, the only way I could see voice volume mattering would be
if the microphone increased its sensitivity in order to pick up quieter
voices, in which case I'd expect increased battery usage. But I don't think
that happens.

Unless you're walking around saying "OK Google" and are going to start saying
it too quietly for your phone to detect. :-)

------
iffycan
Related: How does the average volume of the people you talk to affect battery
life? Volume-setting being equal, will I have longer battery life if I only
call whisperers?

------
mithras
Is this supposed to be a premature optimization joke?

------
mproud
Yes, if by quietly you mean so quiet you’re not talking or using the phone at
all 😉

Sending a text message or email, on the whole, uses less battery.

------
davelnewton
No.

